# Radiology Code - Sitzmark Study



## SFowler150 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can someone tell me the appropriate CPT code to use for a sitzmark Study. I'm thinking 74000. Help!


----------



## Castle (Apr 23, 2010)

You should bill an unlisted code.  It should be billed one time at the close of the study.


----------



## tracy022373 (Apr 26, 2010)

I think you are right with using 74000.  As far as I can tell it is one view x-ray of the abdomen so I agree!!!


----------



## L_Silva CPC (Apr 27, 2010)

You would code CPT code 74000, but you also use the 99070, for the capsule.


----------



## Castle (Jun 9, 2010)

I would suggest that each of you check with your carrier/contractor.  I work for a contractor and we instruct our providers to bill the unlisted code at the end of the study.  When they submit documentation, we look for the complete study and carrier price this service.


----------



## becky.gallegos@hsc.utah.edu (May 13, 2021)

The capsule is taken day 1 and the x ray day 5... can the capsule be billed without the imaging on the same day?


----------

